# Blue Orps!



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay!...getting my baby blue orpingtons later today!! Sooo excited...didnt think i was gonna be able to get them till next year...ill post pics asap!!,


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

How exciting! I will be having a blue orp and a splash orp coming in the next week or so as well, very excited! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Babies...blue orpingtons


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww they're so cute! Two of my six new chicks are buff orpingtons, would have loved to get blue ones though.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Aww they're so cute! Two of my six new chicks are buff orpingtons, would have loved to get blue ones though.


We were on a waiting list didn't expect to get any tell next year were still on our way home


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck. They look like happy little campers! Nice looking chicks too!


----------

